# Port USB désactivé



## Mac-atchou (14 Janvier 2008)

Après recherches infructueuses dans ««recherche»»,  voici mon problème:

Trop de demande d'énergie, le port USB, du Cube G4 450 mhz , a été désactivé.

Y a-t-il un moyen de réactiver le port USB?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## macandcoinparis (15 Janvier 2008)

je pense qu'il s'agit d'un composant hs sur la carte mère...en gros le mac est mort !

tourne toi vers un spécialiste au cas ou il y aurait une chance d'en faire autre chose..

sur paris je n'ai qu'un conseil : PommeF !!!!!!!!  

déjà testé et jamais détesté jette un il

lien : http://www.pommef.com/hotline-Mac.html


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2008)

on va peut être essayé des bricoles avant de tirer la sonnette d'alarme, non   

essaye déjà un reset de la pram-pmu

qu'y a t il de connecté sur ce port usb ?


----------



## macandcoinparis (15 Janvier 2008)

en même temps ça dépend si il y a vraiment plus rien sur l'usb il ne pourra pas faire de reset non plus (sans clavier c'est tendu d'entrer dans l'openfirmware) bref c'est pour cela que je vous parlait d'aller voir un pro...

toujours le mm : pommef


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2008)

macandcoinparis a dit:


> en même temps ça dépend si il y a vraiment plus rien sur l'usb il ne pourra pas faire de reset non plus (sans clavier c'est tendu d'entrer dans l'openfirmware) bref c'est pour cela que je vous parlait d'aller voir un pro...
> 
> toujours le mm : pommef


 
oui et non, si l'usb est désactivé, de manière logicielle, par MacOs, il est possible que l'usb soit fonctionnel AVANT le lancement de l'OS .... non ? 

de plus, n'y a t il qu'un seul port usb sur un cube  ..j'en doute..... sont ils tous désactivés ?

si tu n'as pas peur d'ouvrir la bête, il y a un petit switch de "reset" sur la carte mère.... ça peut aussi aider ! voir l'article ici


----------



## Mac-atchou (15 Janvier 2008)

Je suis du Québec, je ne peux pas utiliser ««pomme F»» .

C'est le Cube d'un copain graphiste  qui travaille avec plusieurs périphériques.
J'ai essayé la PRAM, mais le clavier ne fonctionnait plus.

Sur le Cube il y a 2 ports USB, et il y avait 4 périphériques de montés sur un ««HUB»»
et ils consommaient trop d'énergie, évidemment.

Solution Arlequin: en cherchant le bouton de ««reset»» je viens de découvrir que la puce, qui contrôle les 2 ports, est grillée:
 donc la carte-mère  est trépassée.

Je vais devoir me trouver une autre carte-mère.....

Si les composants étaients disponibles  dans le marché je pourrais tenter de changer cette puce: 
ce n'est que du montage en surface; mais je rêve....

Merci beaucoup de vos conseils.

Mac-atchou.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2008)

Mac-atchou a dit:


> Si les composants étaients disponibles dans le marché je pourrais tenter de changer cette puce:
> ce n'est que du montage en surface; mais je rêve....
> 
> Merci beaucoup de vos conseils.
> ...


 
ah zut...dommage.....
Je pense néanmoins que ça peut se trouver ! 
cherche un peu sur google, il y a un site, en english, de passionés de cube ! et il me semble avoir un jour lu que tu pouvais, à l'aide de la pièce adéquate et de quelques soudures, remplacer uniquement la "carte" usb....je cherche aussi de mon coté...
à+


----------



## Mac-atchou (16 Janvier 2008)

Après étude minutieuse de la carte-mère je viens de découvrir une cause plus que probable de la perte de la puce d'alimentation
 de l'USB: la fiche USB elle-même.

Explication: dans la fiche USB il y a une petite plaquette de plastique qui supporte les 4 plots de connexion qui alimentent
 en 5 volts   et échangent les données entre les périphériques et l'ordinateur: cette petite plaquette est cassée et disparue
 d'où court-circuit en branchant les périphériques.

C'est  enrageant. Peut-être causé par un mauvais enfichage....

Merci du tuyau Arlequin, je vais  adopter ta suggestion de fureter sur le oueb .
Il est vrai que l'on trouve de tout ou presque sur le oueb.

Merci encore.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2008)

cela dit, il t'en reste encore un de libre et fonctionnel..... ou pas  

si oui, mets y un hub* alimenté*, tu n'auras plus de soucis !


----------



## Mac-atchou (17 Janvier 2008)

Oui, il en reste un de libre et la solution que tu me proposes  je l'adopte bien sûr.

Je vais aussi tenter de réparer la fiche qui est brisée avec une fiche de fil de rallonge que j'ai récupérée.
Je suis allé sur le forum de Cube Owners et j'ai découvert que plusieurs ont eu un problème similaire de languette cassée,
mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé un endroit où je pourrais me procurer la puce fautive; ça viendra peut-être.


Merci encore.


----------

